# Battlefield 2 Patch. 1st Sept.



## Ash-Lee (Jul 29, 2009)

Any BF2 fans here?

EA are releasing V1.50 patch for download on the 1st of Sept, will include a new map and the Armoured Fury/Euro Forces booster packs as well!

Might breathe some new life into this highly addictive game. I still play it regular!


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Just grabbing the patch now, I haven't played for years but have a machine that can just about run it on low so I'm going to revisit it 

Would be good to get on and have a few games at some point - I'm "megaboost" on there too.

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bf2.../01/battlefield-2-update-v1-50-available.aspx

Most of the UK servers are maxed out, suspect the US ones will be soon, Australian servers seem to be OK at the moment but obviously this will vary depending on who is awake at the time you try


----------



## gazvenn (Aug 25, 2009)

oh my havnt played BF2 in such a long time. used to love it so much but whenever i need my online fps fix now seem to turn to COD4 instead bit of a shame really with the diversity of BF in comparison. i hope they bring out a decent multiplayer with op flashpoint 2 as that would surely rival BF


----------



## Ash-Lee (Jul 29, 2009)

gazvenn said:


> oh my havnt played BF2 in such a long time. used to love it so much but whenever i need my online fps fix now seem to turn to COD4 instead bit of a shame really with the diversity of BF in comparison. i hope they bring out a decent multiplayer with op flashpoint 2 as that would surely rival BF


I like a bit of C0D 4 myself, the only thing i find it's lacking is the maps feel small compared to BF2, also you don't get the armour or the different choice of roles within a squad etc.

Graphically however, i think COD4 is much nicer to 'walk' around in.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Hopefully we should see the 1.51 patch for 2142 soon then.
And also hopefully it will have sorted the AA issues when using the later nvidia drivers.


----------



## Ash-Lee (Jul 29, 2009)

dholdi said:


> Hopefully we should see the 1.51 patch for 2142 soon then.
> And also hopefully it will have sorted the AA issues when using the later nvidia drivers.


Lol, there is already a 'fix' for the 1.5 patch!

This is to fix the game crash when you Alt+Tab in and out of the game with AA turned on.

Is this the same problem with 2142?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Ash-Lee said:


> Is this the same problem with 2142?


No, the problem with 2142 is that with nvidia drivers later than 1.76 if an explosion occurs in your proximity the screen will change to a series of coloured squares/ rectangles.


----------

